# IF YOUR A PARTY WHORE LIKE ME YOUR GONNA LOVE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

https://www.cigaraficionado.com/article/retro-style-partagas-tins-coming-to-switzerland

:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Pretty cool stuff. Curious though if it’s just a gimmick like the Annehados or these will be actually stay worthy additions to the line. In either case they are worth a try for the price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Well....I'm as hard as a woodpeckers lips....gonna get me some when they're available. 

*** Needed to edit the above post to ensure that my response stays within the bounds of propriety.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

CgarDann said:


> Pretty cool stuff. Curious though if it's just a gimmick like the Annehados or these will be actually stay worthy additions to the line. In either case they are worth a try for the price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well at least they don't have 2 bands on them. :serious:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Hate to poo poo your party party :wink2: But a petit corona pushing 10$ a stick and the pictures I seen looked strikingly similar if you know what I mean. :vs_whistle:
I have a sneaking suspicion we're looking at a regular production run rebranded with a new cute little tin container.

I hope I'm wrong but...............:serious:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

It's like buying Tubo's someone's got to pay for the tin.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CgarDann said:


> Pretty cool stuff. Curious though if it’s just a gimmick like the Annehados or these will be actually stay worthy additions to the line. In either case they are worth a try for the price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too bad they are a huge disappointment!
Both from a price point!
And a taste Point!
I really wanted to like these.
I have been gifted so many tins of five.
Mediocre at best!
Save you hard earned money my friend!


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea I knew when they dropped from from 10 to 8 a stick over night and were still moving slow something was amiss.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Yea I knew when they dropped from from 10 to 8 a stick over night and were still moving slow something was amiss.


You know if i had never smoked a better P.C at a fair price.
Like the Bolivar and also suffered from Billy goat palate LOL
I might think they are something special.
It is a great presentation.
I was gonna get them to hand out at special occasions.
So glad i did not, My dear friends spared me their mistake.
With their kindness and generosity!


----------

